# Lejog on Brompton new record.



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

https://bikepacking.com/news/lands-...rrived in John o,folding bike with 16″ wheels!

3 ½ days. Top effort.


----------



## Tom... (5 Aug 2022)




----------

